# G60 Injectors... Rating?



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

I wanted to know what these injectors are rated at. I'm looking at the SNS Stg5 for my Digi-1 setup and was wondering if I should upgrade the injectors to 52 lbs. I plan to pump 15 lbs of boost from a GT28RS into a G60 block with 2.0 8V x-flow head.
TIA


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

Any idea?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: G60 Injectors... Rating? (NorthBoraT)*

It would be advisable to get larger injectors. 
G60 green tops are ~27lb/hr and the grey tops are ~24lb/hr.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: G60 Injectors... Rating? (NorthBoraT)*

i think Dave (G60 on vwdov) bought a set of 42 lb injectors for a good deal. you may want to find out where he got them.
isn't a gt28 a bit big for an 8 valve head?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: G60 Injectors... Rating? (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_i
isn't a gt28 a bit big for an 8 valve head?









thats what i was thinking!!^


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: G60 Injectors... Rating? (EvilVento2.oT)*

http://www.rceng.com/technical.htm


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: G60 Injectors... Rating? (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
thats what i was thinking!!^










not at all GT28RS perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

It's designed for motors with no more displacement than 2.0L


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

ooops. I meants 32# injectors. Anybody else can't get ahold of SNS?


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (NorthBoraT)*

(chuckle) I was *just* about to write up a little blurb about the horrors of installing way to large fuel injectors. With 52lb, you're engine would not be very happy.







but, now that you mention that you're considering 32lb, that makes more sense.
Which engine is this? What are your mods (including compression ratio)? How much power are you looking to produce? (Specify whether you mean whp or crank.) What octane fuel can you find reliably? What size/position intercooler do you have?
With those details, I can calculate a decent fueling solution for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

i've got a 1.9L G60 block with a ABA x-flow head. GT28RS for a turbo. My intercooler is 3x6x24 (D*W*L) I believe the compression ration is 8.5:1 And I'm shooting for 250 WHP. The biggest problem is that SNS doesn't want to do a stage 5 setup. So I'm going to have to wait for some more cash to get and SDS setup.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (NorthBoraT)*

stock green top g60 are 260cc. I havea set if you want them. how do you convert between cc to lbs ?


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

that's ok, I've got two sets now.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (NorthBoraT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthBoraT* »_i've got a 1.9L G60 block with a ABA x-flow head. GT28RS for a turbo. My intercooler is 3x6x24 (D*W*L) I believe the compression ration is 8.5:1 And I'm shooting for 250 WHP. The biggest problem is that SNS doesn't want to do a stage 5 setup. So I'm going to have to wait for some more cash to get and SDS setup.

You're a good candidate for some 440cc injectors running at 3.5bar fuel pressure, my man. I'm pretty sure that SNS has software to support that combination and I do recommend them in general.


_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 12:11 PM 2-15-2004_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (Tommy D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy D* »_stock green top g60 are 260cc... how do you convert between cc to lbs ?

Actually, the G60 greentop injectors are 26lbs which equates to 270cc in metric units. The conversion is easy; from lbs to cc, just multiply times 10.5. Or, to go from cc to lbs, do the reverse and divide by 10.5. Remember, there are also G60 greytops, too. They flow about 23lbs which is approximately 240cc. And... if you're lucky enough to find some greys from the Rallye Golf, those flow at a relatively big 33.3lbs or 350cc. The chances of finding those in the U.S. are slim to none, though. Still, as a general rule, you shouldn't trust injector colors. Instead, research the part numbers. Google ist thy friend!


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*

do you have the part # for the rallye grey tops?


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_do you have the part # for the rallye grey tops? 

Nope, I've never seen one before, actually! They're as rare as hen's teeth. I've got the 380cc injectors here if you need'm, though.


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_
Nope, I've never seen one before, actually! They're as rare as hen's teeth. I've got the 380cc injectors here if you need'm, though.









i maybe be looking for some #42 or #48 soon how much are they going for


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_
i maybe be looking for some #42 or #48 soon how much are they going for

Check your IM, bud.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_do you have the part # for the rallye grey tops? 

Bosch 0 280 150 923, 240 g/min @3bar (roughly 324.618649667 cc/min







) 14,5 ohm


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_do you have the part # for the rallye grey tops? 

ETKA / 1H & PG engine's both list the same injector: 
037 906 031 D


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

Not to threadjack, but I'm running the stock injectors on my G60, w/a 3.5 bar FPR and soon to be ~15lbs of boost; would it be advisable for me to upgrade my injectors after my pulley? (chip set for stock injectors, 3.5 FPR and 68mm pulley)


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (oRz-Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRz-Motorsport* »_
ETKA / 1H & PG engine's both list the same injector: 
037 906 031 D



_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_
Bosch 0 280 150 923, 240 g/min @3bar (roughly 324.618649667 cc/min







) 14,5 ohm


looks like two different sizes to me


_Modified by blackbunny at 7:59 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (OoVWoO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoVWoO* »_Not to threadjack, but I'm running the stock injectors on my G60, w/a 3.5 bar FPR and soon to be ~15lbs of boost; would it be advisable for me to upgrade my injectors after my pulley? (chip set for stock injectors, 3.5 FPR and 68mm pulley)

You won't need bigger injectors on 15psi unless you've done some head porting and are running cams. This is trusting your injectors are in good condition though.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_

looks like two different sizes to me

_Modified by blackbunny at 7:59 PM 2-17-2004_

http://www.elcats.ru/audivw/va...d=110
Looks like greys are 037 906 031 F, if you do a product search on Bosch's German site 0 280 150 923 will come up as injector for Golf G60 with catalyst, greens will come up as injector for G60 with aircondition or G60 without catalyst


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

Here's an update on the motor.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (NorthBoraT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you going to get Jose to put it in for you?


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

Those are Jose's arms in the pics.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (NorthBoraT)*

European grey's and US grey's are different. The European grey's 923 are 308cc @ 3bar. The European green's 905? are 245cc @ 3 bar.


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (NorthBoraT)*

what head gasket are you using bro? Good setup, im planing something similar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (BlownG)*

what has been "blurred out" in that pic?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Word up for the Disco Potato http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_what has been "blurred out" in that pic?









I was wondering too, I didn't take the pic though, so I couldn't tell you.


----------

